# Cheap personalised number plates



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

IF you are interested in a cheap personalised plate for your MH have a look at

www.Speedyreg.co.uk

I have just purchased a non dating (irish) plate that is significant for me. Cost of the plate was only £50+ VAT (a further £80 is payable to DVLA for the transfer)

This is the second plate I have purchased from them, very speedy service and helpful as well.

They have a very good search facility where you can input numbers or letters or a combination (and you can haggle, I got mine down from £99 to £50 after 1 email   !!!)

Go on its Christmas !!

(I have NO connection other than being a happy customer)


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Now you've got me thinking.

Just been having a search and found some numbers that we quite like, so might give ourselves a little extra treat.
There is just one question that I can't find an answer to though.
As we have just paid out for another years road tax disc do the DVLA just re-issue a new disc with the new reg no or do we have to pay again and then try to get a refund on the old one?

I guess Mrplodd may know the answer, if so I would be grateful.

Landyman.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Landyman said:


> Now you've got me thinking.
> 
> Just been having a search and found some numbers that we quite like, so might give ourselves a little extra treat.
> There is just one question that I can't find an answer to though.
> ...


when you have your cherished number plate paperwork come through to you all you then need to do is go to the local DVLA CENTRE with all of the necessary documents to do the transfer, along with your existing licence disc and they will give you a new one there and then.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

we purchased two consecutive numbers from them about two years ago. I have seen similar numbers on their site now and they have gone up by about £150 each so a little investment as well

stew


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

artona said:


> we purchased two consecutive numbers from them about two years ago. I have seen similar numbers on their site now and they have gone up by about £150 each so a little investment as well
> 
> stew


Yes stew thats what I worked on when I thought I might sell my personalised reg - numbers very similar to mine over £1000 - quote to sell mine £250    - how does that work exactly (my number not only has my name on it but also a Peugeot model number on it so quite a good number you would think!)

Milly


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Sprinta said:


> when you have your cherished number plate paperwork come through to you all you then need to do is go to the local DVLA CENTRE with all of the necessary documents to do the transfer, along with your existing licence disc and they will give you a new one there and then.


Not quite-the system has changed. When you go to the DVLA office, you only need MOT and log book. They take both from you and a replacement tax disc and MOT arrive through the post within 5-7 days (Until then, you keep the old reg.) As soon as they arrive you can change the plates and destroy the old tax disc. The new V5 arrives in about 3 weeks.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Waleem said:


> As soon as they arrive you can change the plates and destroy the old tax disc.


Very nearly 100/100.  The old tax disc must be returned to the local vehicle licensing office in the envelope provided.

Dougie.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Not a big fan of irish plates, unless you can get one with sequential numbers or something like that. Some of the DIG / GIG ones are quite good though.

eBay is excellent for finding personal plates. You can set up an e-mail alert to let you know when something with your initials / price range comes up.

Sure, there are lots of people on the speculating - but you can filter them out with a simple max price filter. Lots of people use eBay to quickly dispose of a plate from a car they've bought or similar and they go for much lower prices then dealers.

I managed to get a single digit V* JCB for my mum's 60th for £300 including all fees paid - similar plates are on sale for £1000 +!

Also A1 *, A2 * plates make nice additions if you want to take the age off - to me the shorter the plate the more attractive it is and 99.9% of people will assume whatever characters are displayed are your initials anyway.

Lots of irish plates from £35 (+£80 DVLA fee) if that's you're thing too: http://tiny.cc/ebay-irl

Lots of short 1 letter, 1 number plate: http://tiny.cc/ebay1111

Seen some nice SUN and FUN plates come up under £500 too which would look great on a motorhome.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

asprn said:


> Very nearly 100/100.  The old tax disc must be returned to the local vehicle licensing office in the envelope provided.
> 
> Dougie.


No longer correct Dougie. Just changed mine and you are now instructed to destroy your old tax disc rather than return it.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Addie said:


> I managed to get a single digit V* JCB for my mum's 60th for £300 including all fees paid - similar plates are on sale for £1000 +!
> 
> .


I think my mum would clip me around the ear if I got her a number plate with JCB on it. She would think I was suggesting she was as big as one. I hope your mums initials are JCB :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Just a quick note, when you get personnal number plate, keep your old number plates because when you change back (eg; sell van and keep number plate) as you will get original number back.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Waleem said:


> Sprinta said:
> 
> 
> > when you have your cherished number plate paperwork come through to you all you then need to do is go to the local DVLA CENTRE with all of the necessary documents to do the transfer, along with your existing licence disc and they will give you a new one there and then.
> ...


^^^This ^^^^ is correct - its painless


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

nickkdx said:


> Just a quick note, when you get personnal number plate, keep your old number plates because when you change back (eg; sell van and keep number plate) as you will get original number back.


99 times out of a hundred.

Very occassionally they re-issue an old number so it isnt cast in stone....


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

artona said:


> Addie said:
> 
> 
> > I managed to get a single digit V* JCB for my mum's 60th for £300 including all fees paid - similar plates are on sale for £1000 +!
> ...


Yes they are, thankfully - but it's taken me a long time to get her a plate for a sensible amount for obvious reasons!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Addie said:


> Not a big fan of irish plates, .


Some do look shy te 

I got HIG 1302 as my nickname/username on a VW site is thirteen-o-two that being the first ever model of VW Beetle I bought and hence the start of a lifelong love of 'Dubs'

I gave £75 for the plate so it was a no-brainer.

We also have:

V33 DUB (wife)
K33 DUB (daughter)
J99 DUB (son)
K4B VW (son)
L8ULB (me - lighting engineer)
GL08ULB (me - on retention)
P999 BUG (on retention)
VO 1972 (my ol 72 Bug)
BX13039 (daughters 1303 cabriolet)


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the links,

I am currently looking (only looking mind) for a private plate. :wink: Just a word of warning though it is worth checking around as I just found the same plate on two sites one would charge me £660.45 and the other £499.00! 8O 


Mmm now what do I do? :wink: :?  

Keith


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I did a comparrison between the site mentioned and the DVLC site and for the same number the DVLC site was £63.13 cheaper.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey whats all this talk about £500 & £600 plates,!!!


I started this thread to advise of CHEAP plate availability like fifty quid I did also point out that they are Irish plates so will have a Z or I in them.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Hey whats all this talk about £500 & £600 plates,!!!
> 
> I started this thread to advise of CHEAP plate availability like fifty quid I did also point out that they are Irish plates so will have a Z or I in them.


Sorry I did not intend to offend.  

See ya


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Thanks for the links,
> 
> I am currently looking (only looking mind) for a private plate. :wink: Just a word of warning though it is worth checking around as I just found the same plate on two sites one would charge me £660.45 and the other £499.00! 8O
> 
> ...


You come on here - ask us - and we point you in the right direction 

All my plates were cheap - and they are now worth mote than I paid for them 

I have been offered numbers that woul clearly have plummetted too


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

My search resulted in


Unfortunately, there appears to be nothing that matches your requirements

You may find that using our 'unissued' numbers search system may provide you with some useful results. With well over 25 million numbers in the system, they can be assigned to your vehicle quickly and are competitively priced.

Please re run your search and possibly modify your requirements - maybe by having someones initials rather than a name (e.g. M1 JRT rather than M1 JON). Many 3 letter name combinations (such as JON, DAN etc) may already have been sold to other customers, however, there are still millions of numbers available for immediate registration


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I like cherished plates and mines available for £189 and I might get it one day.

What I really don't get is those who get TT, BMW, etc personal plates, WHY, it'd be cheaper to just replace the manufacturers badge if it's fallen off and you can't remeber what you're driving, plus when you change your car from a TT to a BMW etc, if you have a non car related plate you can take it with you from car to car without looking like a moron, IE TT plate on a BMW


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Plates*

At one time most of J C Bamford company vehicles had JCB registrations. Quite good because you could spot a member of the sales team. Also meant they found it difficult to travel incognito.

Steve


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Dougie.[/quote]

No longer correct Dougie. Just changed mine and you are now instructed to destroy your old tax disc rather than return it.[/quote]

Concur, just changed one of my cars again.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I like cherished plates and mines available for £189 and I might get it one day.
> 
> What I really don't get is those who get TT, BMW, etc personal plates,


I'm not a fan of 'name' plates - nothing (IMHO) looks as crap as K3VYN or P3TER ...

I prefer a plate to relate to the car and hence our 'DUB' plates


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

My two are the collar number I had when I was a copper!!

Sad but true but pretty meaningless to anyone else (but cheap !!)


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

asprn said:


> Waleem said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as they arrive you can change the plates and destroy the old tax disc.
> ...


100/100 Dougie, You are requested to return the original tax disc, in the envelope provided,

Very rarely will they "do over the counter" now,,,, takes about 3/5 days to get the new tax discs, and an authorization letter to make the new plates,, Do about 3 a month, last on Wednesday,,

Cheap is all relative !!!

On Tuesday, DVLA released the 11 plate numbers,, I got a result,, one for the new Landrover Defender 110 XS !! due next march

*LR110 XS*  and not a lot of money

Plus one for the Fiesta R2 rally car

*RA11Y RZ *


----------



## ceeaygee (May 17, 2010)

I'm in New Zealand and there are lots of brilliant plates. I believe that you can apply for any 5 or 6-digit combo and if it is available, you can have it.

The best I have seen so far was on a gas tanker, it was B000M


----------

